# What is an "Equi-Fit" tree??



## ksmith454 (Dec 8, 2012)

I am looking at a Crates saddle for sale. The Tree is Equi-fit. What does this mean? Here is the Ad: Crates Reining Saddle - Western

Also a question about the tree: Is this particular saddle the WIDE tree? 

Thanks!!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

It is a trade name for a steele saddle tree

Steele Saddle Tree LLC - EQUI-FIT (EF)

Steele is probably the largest tree maker in the US

Quarter Horse Bars generally related to a 6.75" Gullet, but many times the can have a 7" Gullet

The pic looks like it is a pretty wide gullet


.


----------



## ksmith454 (Dec 8, 2012)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> It is a trade name for a steele saddle tree
> 
> ...


So as far as the equi-fit tree: what is the material? This is just a brand of tree, not necessarily a flex tree? Thank You!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

ksmith454 said:


> So as far as the equi-fit tree: what is the material? This is just a brand of tree, not necessarily a flex tree? Thank You!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The Tree is solid Wood covered with Fiberglass for extra strength and protection of wood against moisture and decay

You can click on the link provided in earlier post to read all the details about the Tree


.


----------



## ksmith454 (Dec 8, 2012)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> The Tree is solid Wood covered with Fiberglass for extra strength and protection of wood against moisture and decay
> 
> You can click on the link provided in earlier post to read all the details about the Tree
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks! Exactly what I was looking for 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

There is also a Steele equi-fit flex tree. I have one in a gaited horse saddle; it's worked well for us.


----------



## ksmith454 (Dec 8, 2012)

Ladytrails said:


> There is also a Steele equi-fit flex tree. I have one in a gaited horse saddle; it's worked well for us.


I have never had experience with flex trees, so I wanted to make sure this was not a flex tree. New ideas scare me, lol!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

